#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-19
<yurchor> Hi! There are two templates for gdb in 11.10. Is this intended?
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gdb/+pots/gdb/uk/+translate
<yurchor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/crash/+pots/gdb/uk/+translate
<kelemengabor> yurchor: I suppose it isn't
<yurchor> kelemengabor: Thanks. :)
<kelemengabor> this crash package is interesting, it contains a full tarball of gdb in its tree: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/crash/oneiric/files
<kelemengabor> and not even the same version as the standalone gdb
<yurchor> babushka doll with surprise ;)
<kelemengabor> :D
<kelemengabor> dpm_: any news on the langpacks? I see no updates since 0905
<dpm_> kelemengabor, no, I'll have to talk with the LP guys, the last langpack seemed to fail too :/
<kelemengabor> that's a pity :(
<kelemengabor> this crash package doesn't seem like supporting i18n, I'm disabling its gdb template
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-20
<andrejz> hello!
<andrejz> i am a bit confused about this package in the import queue - po/unity-place-applications.pot in unity-lens-applications in Ubuntu Oneiric
<dpm> hi andrejz, it's probably an old pot file that's in the code and got imported. Could you give me the link to the import queue entry and I'll see if I can talk to the developer?
<andrejz> sure - https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/5775889
<andrejz> My suspision is the file is not named properly
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-21
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, what's your opinion about bug 855085 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855085 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add libapt* to the striptranslations blacklist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855085
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, I saw the bug, but I need a bit more time to read your latest comment on the original bug to be able to give an opinion. Sorry to keep pushing things for later, but let me have a look at it in a couple of days, as then I'll have finished the work with developer.ubuntu.com
<kelemengabor> okay, I have time :)
<Odisha1> hello dpm
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor, and again, thanks for the rocking job with bug filing/triaging/fixing. I may not be replying to them lately, but I do see them :)
<dpm> hi Odisha1
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-22
<dpm> good morning all
<RawChid> Good morning
<dpm> morning RawChid
<TLE> dpm: hallo
<TLE> sorry, got to go, be online in 30 min
<kelemengabor> dpm: good evening, got a minute?
<kelemengabor> what should we do about bugs that say package X (or part of its strings) are not translated to language Y?
<kelemengabor> like, bug #856505 or bug #856511
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856505 in lightdm (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "LightDM German translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856511 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity panel German translations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856511
<kelemengabor> I'd throw them out... if they have nothing to do about i18n, else we could have 150 language * 1000 incomplete translation bugs
<kelemengabor> the only good thing is that we only have about 10 of these - yet :)
<artnay_> I wonder how new language pack one should have to have those translated
<artnay_> because I have them untranslated as well (although they have been translated ages ago in LP)
<artnay_> but I'm just about to reinstall oneiric... actually the installer is running now
<artnay_> I need a fresh start with oneiric, it's way too buggy for me at the moment
<artnay_> even the installer seems to crash now.
<artnay_> not just oneiric but I'm getting pissed with LP as well ;) because of bug 818230
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818230 in launchpad "LP translations get overwritten by upstream imports (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818230
<artnay_> this time grub translations were overwritten with horrible mistakes
<artnay_> yep, this installer is totally stuck. have to reboot.
<trijntje_> what about bugs that say X not translated, while it shows translated in LP? I know that lightdm is also untranslated in Dutch while it has been complete in LP for months
<artnay_> trijntje_: same in Finnish
<artnay_> trijntje_: I think it's a different package though (at least in LP), those string belong to unity-greeter
<artnay_> oh great, onscreen keyboard doesn't work in unity-greeter :(
<artnay_> oh, hopefully it will be fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/851565
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851565 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Onscreen Keyboard cannot be used to input password (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Fix committed]
<artnay_> have you noticed this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/856655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856655 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout string doesn't exist in translation template (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<artnay_> the whole window is in English but that seems to be the only string which doesn't exist in template
<kelemengabor> artnay_: is this (#856655) on the text-based installer, or the graphical one?
<artnay_> kelemengabor: graphical
<artnay_> I just did a fresh install
<kelemengabor> okay, then it is not the debian-installer package
<artnay_> umh, that might be true
<artnay_> kelemengabor: however several similar strings exist in debian-installer
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think it's fine to triage them, assign them to the appropriate lang team and mark them as low. Btw, I talked to pitti about langpacks: there wasn't an update in the end because he disabled them last week for the beta-2 freeze. We'll reenable them tomorrow
<kelemengabor> artnay_: that doesn't help us much
<artnay_> kelemengabor: it doesn't exist in ubiquity, either
<artnay_> kelemenga: this is what we have in a template: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=This+default+value+is
<artnay_> almost the same but not quite
<kelemengabor> dpm: okay, I'll leave them then
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor, looking forward to be able to spend some more time on translations next week :)
<artnay_> kelemenga: #856655 now has a screenshot
<dpm> I've got to go now
<dpm> have a good evening everyone!
<artnay_> bye dpm
<kelemengabor> artnay_: cool, that always helps :)
<artnay_> can someone help with this one? I see only some filesystems listed in debian-installer, not all: http://imgur.com/r7A5w and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=sis%C3%A4lt%C3%A4v%C3%A4
<artnay_> I'm actually looking for "btrfs tapahtumakirjanpidon sisältävä tiedostojärjestelmä"
<artnay_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=btrfs nothing
<artnay_> it's somehow translated but can't see how
<artnay_> any ideas?
<artnay_> kelemenga: that Switch User Account... (#856511) could also be a bug since the original string is "Switch from %s..." and the alternative string is triggered by translators (setting 0 to 1 in a translation template)
<artnay_> uh, oh, what... this is a fresh install and I tried to start U1. it brings a window in front of me containing "Install Ubuntu One" and a lot of other text that doesn't exist in any ubuntuone template
<kelemengabor> artnay_: strange, that btrfs string should be in debian-installer or ubiquity, but none of them contains it
<artnay_> kelemenga: true
<kelemengabor> perhaps debian-installer was not updated recently...
<kelemengabor> I have no other idea
<artnay_> kelemenga: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/debian-installer/+imports
<kelemengabor> as for #856511, I think just a new langpack is missing
<artnay_> and...
<artnay_> Version: 20101020ubuntu65
<kelemengabor> at least I remember I translated it
<artnay_> a year old debian-installer, might be that
<artnay_> ok, tracked down the reason for ubuntuone-installer not being translated
<artnay_> it's been just added as a template and the template has very low priority (leaving it to last page of templates!)
<artnay_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+pots/ubuntuone-installer please raise the priority (so that it's among other ubuntuone templates in "front page")
<kelemengabor> artnay_: what is this ubuntuone-installer? could you make a screenshot?
<artnay_> kelemenga: if you're running oneiric, just type ubuntuone-installer
<artnay_> basically it seems like u1 isn't installed by default but the installer is
<artnay_> kelemenga: http://i.imgur.com/re6fD.png
<artnay_> and actually that "Learn more" isn't even translatable
<kelemengabor> oh, I see... my system is updated since long, u1 was always installed :)
<artnay_> or it comes from another template, don't know (didn't look at the code)
<artnay_> kelemenga: that (and the unstability) are the reasons why I keep reinstalling ;)
<kelemengabor> priority bumped
<artnay_> thanks
<kelemengabor> artnay_: indeed, it is not marked for translation: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-installer/oneiric/view/head:/ubuntuone/installer/gui.py#L163
<kelemengabor> could you file a bug about this?
<artnay_> kelemenga: sure
<kelemengabor> cool, thanks!
<artnay_> nor is install button
<artnay_> hmm, it is but doesn't exist in a template
<artnay_> self.__main_button = Gtk.Button.new_with_mnemonic('I_nstall')
<kelemengabor> nice catch too :)
<artnay_> bug 856728
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856728 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "Missing translations (Learn more, Install) in ubuntuone-installer window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856728
<artnay_> hey, this seems cool: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-September/034122.html
<artnay_> now open up ubuntu friendly for translations ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-23
<dpm> good morning all!
<TLE> dpm, kelemengabor: hallo and goodmorning
<kelemengabor> TLE: good morning
<TLE> We were supposed to start another round of testing yesterday, and so I was wondering if you could bring me up to speed on the status of language pack generation
<TLE> I think I saw a few emails in my reportwriting haze about about problems, including extra in them etc. so how is everything looking
<kelemengabor> well, I think I forgot about that :(
<TLE> about what
<TLE> og the one yesterday
<TLE> og=oh
<kelemengabor> yes
<TLE> never mind that, I already announced that I'm back so technically I forgot it ;)
<TLE> well, announced in her anyway
<TLE> jebus I cannot type this morning, slowing the pace a little
<kelemengabor> :)
<TLE> well my point is, that if everything runs smoothly I'll try and ping pitti to ask him to copy the latest build to proposed
<TLE> I just seem to remember some stuff about including the lates documentation build or some stuff like that
<kelemengabor> well, including docs translations would be awesome, but we should ask the docs team to generate an updated documentation package
<kelemengabor> then request a full langpack update, not just the regular incremental one
<TLE> btw is it just me or are the ubuntu email-lists uncharacteristicly quiet?
<kelemengabor> not just you
<TLE> ok, but has it been done earlier in this cycle, or am I imagining something
<kelemengabor> yes, last time! :)
<TLE> ahh ok, but maybe it is ok that we don't do it this time, hopefully most of the translation effort has been pushed towards the development version by now
<kelemengabor> also, requesting the full langpack can happen here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs but last time I tried, I had no permission
<kelemengabor> TLE: I wrote a mail about this recently, and not really... gnome-help is way better translated in LP than in upstream
<TLE> ah yeah, but I wasn't talking about LP vs. upstream, but more natty vs. oneiric in LP, I would think that most translators would be working on oniriec in LP by now
<kelemengabor> oh, sure
<kelemengabor> in the future however, it would be great to agree on a schedule of such updates with the docs team
<TLE> so, hopefully there hasn't been so much progress on natty docs since july that we need a full update this time
<TLE> yes, we should mark a few of the update cycles in the schedule as including docs updates
<kelemengabor> I hope dpm didn't forgot to include this idea for next UDS :)
<TLE> well, its just a matter of me doing that for the schedule and getting some docs people in on the approval of the schedule, and getting someone with access to order full exports for this cycles
<TLE> I think that could be done without much effort, I'll start working on a draft for the next cycle schedule soon
<artnay_> nice, I was thinking ubuntu-docs yesterday
<artnay_> how it got just updated, plenty of new strings just before nonlanguagepackfreeze...
<artnay_> should be scheduled better than it is now.
<TLE> yes, but that is not actually what we were talking about
<artnay_> TLE: true but it's still important
<TLE> yes it is
<artnay_> ubuntu-docs currently isn't very well translated, we should encourage people to participate for 12.04 LTS docs: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help
<TLE> kelemengabor: well if we agree of doing a normal cycle this time for natty, I try and reach pitti
<kelemengabor> TLE: I'm ok with that
<TLE> ok, wait a minute, was there something about dpm getting access to upload to proposed, or am I imagining that?
<artnay_> btw https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs seems to point to natty docs
<artnay_> Launchpad currently recommends translating Ubuntu Documentation natty series. You can also download translations for natty.
<andrejz> i think one week is still available for translation of ubuntu-docs but there is not much activity from the teams. probably only a handful of the teams will have a 100% translation of the docs
<andrejz> maybe we should think how to improve their visibility under translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu as most people tend to go there to search for untranslated strings
<andrejz> and good morning / day to all
<kelemengabor> andrejz: good morning, how about bumping its priority?
<artnay_> andrejz: true, they should be given more priority and also inform via mailing lists etc.
<andrejz> kelemengabor: i was thinking the same thing. Do you think it's reasonable to raise the priority above Kubuntu UI?
<kelemengabor> I think it is
<andrejz> ok i can do that. Now only 3 languages have less then 1000 remaining strings to translate
 * andrejz feels very proud Slovenian is one of them
<TLE> dpm: ping
<TLE> ahh friday is pizza day at work
<dpm> hi TLE, sorry for the delay, I'm a bit tied up with other projects until next week
<andrejz> hello dpm i was wondering why untranslated string count under - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric and under https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/ (the ubuntu-docs package)
<andrejz> are they not synced regularly?
<dpm> they should, but there is an issue with message sharing
<dpm> I just haven't had the time to look at it or ask someone in LP to look at it yet :/
<andrejz> but in case message sharing doesn't get sorted out in time which version should we translate
<dpm> andrejz, always the Ubuntu version
<andrejz> hm in our case 200 strings remain in ubuntu but only 100 in the docs version
<andrejz> so it doesn't make sense to translate the same strings again
<dpm> andrejz, you can export the translations from ubuntu and upload them to upstream
<andrejz> but we do currently work in upstream. so it makes sense to export from upstream (ubuntu.-u-docs) and import into Ubuntu or not?
<dpm> andrejz, I'd do it just in case, to be on the safe side
<andrejz> can someone confirm a translation bug form me?
<andrejz> for me*
<andrejz> go to banshee > credits > translators
<andrejz> some of the names are displayed with question marks
<artnay_> encoding problem? are you using utf-8?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: I remember that I saw this somewhere in Gnome Bugzilla
<kelemengabor> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545602
<kelemengabor> see comment 5
<artnay_> I wouldn't hold my breath to see it fixed any time soon
<andrejz> ok
<artnay_> but then again, I don't even use banshee. mainly because it doesn't a) allow to select multiple folders as source b) follow symbolic links well
<Jessica_Lily> dpm: Hey, the glibc people rejected na'vi
<Jessica_Lily> blahh not helpful
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-24
<bulldog98> could someone of the German team review my translation sugenstions in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kubuntu-docs thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-25
<trijntje> Quick question, is this the correct link for the Ubuntu Documentation?  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/
<trijntje> What is the status of the localised oneiric images?
<kelemengabor> trijntje: yes, that's the link to the Oneiric docs, and I have no idea about the localized images, please ask dpm tomorrow
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thanks! I saw some messages on the ML about templates that would be disabled, so I wanted to make sure
<kelemengabor> yes, but that will be the gnome-user-docs
<artnay_> could someone give more priority to ubuntu-docs next cycle? only 4 days left to nonlanguagepack-dl
<trijntje> its pretty low on the list now, thats true, but is there any data on how many people actually use them?
<artnay_> trijntje: I think popular contest just lists yelp, not what it loads
<artnay_> not sure though
<trijntje> artnay_: we wont be translating the docs for this release, maybe the next one.
<artnay_> trijntje: same here, still 1351 untranslated
<artnay_> if we (translators) can arrange some sort of (better) schedule with docs team for oneiric+1, that would be great
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-17
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> good morning
<trijntje> dpm: did you see the email I sent you about template priority in launchpad?
<dpm> trijntje, I did. Sorry, I haven't had time to do the changes. It's absolutely fine to e-mail me, but generally, it is best if you send such e-mails to either ubuntu-translators or ubuntu-translations-coordinators, so that anyone with permissions can change the priorities, and it's not blocking on me
<trijntje> dpm: ah ok, I'll resend it to ubuntu-translators, I didn't know more people can change the priority
<trijntje> there's also another change, unity-lens-photo is installed by default in Quantal, but it does not show up on the template list
<dpm> trijntje, no worries. Anyone on this list can change template priority: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+members
<dpm> trijntje, I haven't investigated that one. Do you know either: from which source package it comes from or some strings that should be translatable for unity-lens-photo and they aren't?
<dpm> There seems to be no source package - are you sure there are strings that need to be translated there?
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity-lens-photo
<dpm> hm, yeah, it seems it needs strings to be translatable
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity-lens-photos
<trijntje> there are 30 strings in the upstream template, but they are translatable with 'open' permissions, an only a few languages seem to be enabled
<dpm> trijntje, ok, I need to step out for a bit, but when I come back I'll ask on #ubuntu-desktop
<trijntje> ok, thanks!
<dpm> actually, I've just asked now, might need to reply later on in case someone answers. trijntje, would you mind stepping into #ubuntu-desktop and if someone has a further question on unity-lens-photo, see if you can assist them? (not all developers are familiar with translations)
<trijntje> dpm: sure, I'll see if I can help
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<dpm> thanks trijntje for the heads up on unity-lens-photos, it seems you got the desktop team to fix it!
<trijntje> dpm: I hope so, I couldn't really follow what the problem was ;)
<dpm> trijntje, no worries, the important thing is that it's now already translatable in LP, check it out :)
<trijntje> nice, and the permissions for the translations are also fixed
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-18
<dpm> hey danilos, do you know if intltool supports generic xml files, such as http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/view/head:/data/gwibber.application ?
<dpm> We'd like to extract the <description> tag strings from that file for the 12.10 Online Accounts dialog
<danilos> dpm, only if "_" are prepended to tags
<dpm> danilos, to both the opening and closing tags? I'm trying this and it seems to ignore the file
<dpm> as in <_description>Integrate your feed data</_description>
 * dpm tries other combinations
<danilos> dpm, yes, to both; you might need to specify --type=gettext/xml to intltool-extract
<dpm> ah, good point
 * dpm tries
<dpm> I can specify it on POTFILES.in as well, I guess
<danilos> dpm, yeah, using [gettext/xml] on the beginning of the line
<dpm> danilos, hm, that didn't seem to work, intltool-update does not create a POT file and complains that there were no translatable strings. Do these look ok to you? I'm trying to see if I've missed something obvious -> POTFILES.in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/testintl/view/head:/po/POTFILES.in and the XML file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/testintl/view/head:/data/gwibber.application.in
<dpm> ah, intltool-extract --type="gettext/xml" ../data/gwibber.application.in works, but not if the type is specified in POTFILES.in
<dpm> ok, got it: wrong syntax in POTFILES.in - it should be [type: gettext/xml]data/gwibber.application.in
<dpm> in any case, for those interested, this concerns bug 1052375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052375 in Ubuntu Translations "The online account g-c-c interface doesn't support i18n" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052375
<danilos> dpm, sorry for the wrong syntax :)
<dpm> danilos, no worries, was not difficult to figure out. I knew you were just testing me :P
<danilos> dpm, exactly :D
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-20
<dpm> hi all
<dpm> could someone confirm whether the "Battery" string on the power indicator appears untranslated?
<dpm> on Quantal, that is
<kelemengabor> dpm: it isn't
<kelemengabor> it was split out into a new file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/indicator-power/quantal/view/head:/src/device.c
<kelemengabor> and it includes glib/gi18n.h, instead of glib/gi18n-lib.h
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor, I've forwarded it to #ubuntu-desktop for someone to fix it
<kelemengabor> oh, seems like we need to disable evo-indicator: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/evolution-indicator
<kelemengabor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/computer-janitor too
<trijntje> kelemengabor: what about the other evolution templates, since it is no longer installed be default?
<dpm> kelemengabor, good catches, do you want to do the disabling, or should I do it?
<kelemengabor> as long as it is in main, stays
<kelemengabor> dpm: I'm on it
<dpm> excellent
 * kelemengabor tries to remember, what other packages were removed during yesterdays updates
<trijntje> I see, but the priority of evolutio is higher than some other packages that are installed by default
<kelemengabor> now that's a problem :)
<kelemengabor> evo-exchange and -webcal were dropped too
<kelemengabor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/evolution-exchange
<kelemengabor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/evolution-webcal
<dpm> ok, after fixing all the infrastructure bits, I'm about to launch the stats site we used last cycle to show better stats and to point translators to the higher priority templates
<kelemengabor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-panel is moved to universe
 * kelemengabor finally understands why did its translations disappear from UI
<kelemengabor> oops, not. it uses X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/gnome-panel/quantal/revision/226
<dpm> kelemengabor, there seems to be a problem when exporting the  X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack .po files from LP to create langpacks. The .po files themselves are exported ok, but they are not listed in the mapping.txt file that lists the source package/domain association, so language-pack-o-matic ignores them.
<kelemengabor> sounds pretty serious
<dpm> Let me try to see if I can talk to an LP developer. I thought we only had Banshee using this, so we hardcoded an exception on langpack-o-matic
<kelemengabor> actually, I have installed Banshee and it has no localization at all either (on Quantal)
<kelemengabor> I mean UI localization, help is in place
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, it won't come until the next full language pack
<kelemengabor> of course. but if you had an exception for Banshee, it should already work, shouldn't it? yet it does not.
<dpm> kelemengabor, we added the exception _after_ I noticed that banshee wasn't working :)
<dpm> there, stats are working now: http://91.189.93.77/stats/quantal
<dpm> historical data from the graphs was lost, unfortunately, but I'll start setting up backups
<trijntje> Is it possible to change the order of strings in a .po file (keeping the original and translation together of course)? It would be nice to sort the order of package descriptions based on popcon
<dpm> trijntje, changing the order of strings in a po file is currently not possible. To do it properly, it should probably be implemented at the gettext level (e.g. being able to attach priorities to strings). I'm not sure I can follow the second part of the question: which package descriptions?
<trijntje> those that are shown in software center:https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe
<trijntje> these used to be translatable via nightmonkey, but due to a bug lp cannot search in large templates
<dpm> trijntje, ah, yeah, I see what you mean. Changing the order of templates might be possible, if someone would be willing to come up with a list of priorities based on popcon
<trijntje> dpm: yeah, I'm not sure do that. But if we would apply it to the original template it would fix the order for all languages, and take out the need for intermediate solutions like nightmonkey
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-23
<pavolzetor> hello, where can I translate online accounts in ubuntu Q?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/
<trijntje> that page lists all templates in ubuntu ordered on priority, gnome-online-accounts is on the list
<trijntje> on the second page
<pavolzetor> actually it is https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/+pots/credentials-control-center/sk/+translate
<pavolzetor> I found it :)
<pavolzetor> thanks
<trijntje> you're welcome
#ubuntu-translators 2013-09-18
<ypwong> dpm, ping
<ypwong> is there a schedule for language pack update so we can have the latest translations for final beta?
<dpm> hi ypwong
<dpm> ypwong, for the development release language packs are uploaded regularly except for the freezes
<dpm> that said, I've not been involved in language packs this cycle, so I'll need to make sure that's still the case
<ypwong> dpm, who's responsible for this cycle now?
<ypwong> as we think without latest translation update for final beta, it's difficult to spot missing translations or errors
<dpm> ypwong, there is no direct responsible for now, that's the issue we've got. It falls in the domain of the desktop or foundations guys probably.
<ypwong> dpm, I see, let me ask slangasek
<dpm> ypwong, or jasoncwarner or seb128 for desktop
<ypwong> dpm, got it, thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2013-09-19
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> anyone around for the CC meeting in 30m?
<dpm> dholbach, it seems no one on the channel, and I cannot make it to today's meeting
<dholbach> dpm, akerbeltz just pinged on #u-meeting
<dpm> dholbach, ok
<bkerensa> ubuntu-docs is ready for translation
<bkerensa> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-docs
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-docs
<sasa84> ajmo, gremo :P
#ubuntu-translators 2013-09-20
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> morning
<UbuPhillup> bkerensa: still the raring one's
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: around ?
<kelemengabor> UbuPhillup: yes, how can I help? :)
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: i get Error in Translation:
<UbuPhillup> a format specification for argument 1 doesn't exist in 'msgstr[0]'
<UbuPhillup> at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/153/+translate
<kelemengabor> strange, it should accept the no variable for singular case. However, I have reproduced it in Hungarian too, so that looks like a launchpad bug
<kelemengabor> it accepts "%1 minute" though, that should result in something usable to the users
<UbuPhillup> kelemengabor: okey thank you
<sasa84> hello, anyone here?
<sasa84> does anyone else have a problem with one string in transmission? http://screencloud.net/v/4huQ
#ubuntu-translators 2015-09-16
<nik90> phillip: Hi, can you help translate 2 remaining strings to german for Podbird app at https://translations.launchpad.net/podbird/trunk/+pots/com.mikeasoft.podbird/de/+translate?show=untranslated.
<nik90> phillip: we're just waiting on spanish and german translations before pushing out a release.
<nik90> Any greek translators here?
<nik90> dpm: Hey, is it a bad thing to enable open-translations for a community app such as Podbird? We have several languages where the translation is more or less complete, but they're under review unfortunately.
